# Bel Royal



## Trithor (Oct 5, 2014)

Growing well now,


----------



## Camellkc (Oct 5, 2014)

Very good flower presentation, the form of blooms is also well too.


----------



## polyantha (Oct 5, 2014)

Take it to judging Trithor!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2014)

Not Phrag Bel Royal.  But very nice Paph Bel Royal!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2014)

a really impressive display.


----------



## orchid527 (Oct 5, 2014)

A very eye catching presentation of flowers.

Mike


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 5, 2014)

wow!! splendid!!


----------



## Stella (Oct 5, 2014)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2014)

wow that is absolutley amazing! awardable i imagine. great growing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 5, 2014)

That is jaw dropping. Not only is the flower quality amongst the best, you've grown it to perfection.


----------



## Carkin (Oct 5, 2014)

Woweeeee!!!


----------



## Ruth (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neno747 (Oct 5, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Ryan Young (Oct 5, 2014)

You grow some great plants! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2014)

Spectacular display! Wonderful flowers.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 5, 2014)

OMG!!! 

Holy crap!!! :drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 5, 2014)

Just WOW!  Can we get a whole plant pic please? How many growths does this thing have?


----------



## Spaph (Oct 5, 2014)

What majestic flower presentation... take it to a show for judging!


----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2014)

Beautiful, Gary. You have the magic touch with multis. It's a real treat
to see such clean leaves and beautiful flowers well presented.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your positive comments. I don't think I can have it judged as I don't belong to any orchid society. 
When this plant started to spike, I moved it to a slightly shadier spot and made sure that it had enough head room for the spikes to lengthen. I was quite impressed by the colour for a Bel Royal, and also that it did not need any staking to tweek the flower presentation. The plant has 6 growths (2 mature currently blooming, 2 that should mature over the next season and 2 new starts). This is a first time flowering on this plant, originally purchased from Frank Smith.


----------



## labskaus (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like you can grow Paphs, Gary. Good job, and excellent flowers.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe you could give it to a friend to take it to judging for you? Because that sucker is a knockout!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 6, 2014)

Here you don't need to be a member. Just pay more if its awarded.

Looks great Gary.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 6, 2014)

Two spikes with 6 flowers each. Very nice.


----------



## phraggy (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't add to what the others have said I only wish it was mine!!

Ed


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Thank you all for your positive comments. I don't think I can have it judged as I don't belong to any orchid society.
> When this plant started to spike, I moved it to a slightly shadier spot and made sure that it had enough head room for the spikes to lengthen. I was quite impressed by the colour for a Bel Royal, and also that it did not need any staking to tweek the flower presentation. The plant has 6 growths (2 mature currently blooming, 2 that should mature over the next season and 2 new starts). This is a first time flowering on this plant, originally purchased from Frank Smith.



That explains it. I bet there is an awarded Krull Smith roth in the background then. It had that "look" to it.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2014)

I generally don't pay much attention to trying to get my plants awarded. I simply add the clonal name 'Antisana, Trithordux, Shrek or Nunu' to plants that I believe fall within range (more for my own amusement than anything else)


----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2014)

To be honest, comments made here on the forum are of more interest and importance to me than any award. So again, thank you everybody


----------



## Evergreen (Oct 6, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## theshatterings (Oct 7, 2014)

This is superb!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 8, 2014)

Great blooming !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 8, 2014)

Its funny you got this from Frank. His comment at a workshop I attended went something like, "Bel Royal is the ugliest cross ever and should of never been made"


----------



## Trithor (Oct 8, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Its funny you got this from Frank. His comment at a workshop I attended went something like, "Bel Royal is the ugliest cross ever and should of never been made"



Perhaps I am mistaken then? I have 3 clones which I am fond of, (and about 20 clones which are dogs!)


----------



## Justin (Oct 8, 2014)

likewise i heard a third hand quote from terry root about Paph kolopakingii, along the lines that it was "one species they should have left in the jungle"


----------



## Trithor (Oct 8, 2014)

I have heard similar as well. However, it does pass on some desirable traits to its progeny. Flower count is the obvious one, but one trait not often recognised is that it tends to lengthen the flower interval. That produces a much improved display, especially seeing that kolo tends to display its first bloom well above the foliage. (Roths on the other hand tends to display its first bloom nestled low among the foliage). That low first bloom on roths is inherited very often by SS, but is very seldom the case in Bel Royals. The flower spike in kolo progeny tend to be very strong as well and seldom need to be staked. The positives are traded against the negatives of a weak dorsal, smaller bloom, poor colour saturation and a weak petal stance. Some of these negatives are personal taste and fashion issues, while others can be improved with better parent selection.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 8, 2014)

I personally like what kolopakingii brings to hybrids. One downside is washed out color, especially pouch color. That is why I admire your Bel Royal so much, the color retention in the pouch is amazing!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you. I have another clone in spike (also a first flowering), lets see what that one looks like when it opens.


----------



## Justin (Oct 8, 2014)

Trithor said:


> I have heard similar as well. However, it does pass on some desirable traits to its progeny. Flower count is the obvious one, but one trait not often recognised is that it tends to lengthen the flower interval. That produces a much improved display, especially seeing that kolo tends to display its first bloom well above the foliage. (Roths on the other hand tends to display its first bloom nestled low among the foliage). That low first bloom on roths is inherited very often by SS, but is very seldom the case in Bel Royals. The flower spike in kolo progeny tend to be very strong as well and seldom need to be staked. The positives are traded against the negatives of a weak dorsal, smaller bloom, poor colour saturation and a weak petal stance. Some of these negatives are personal taste and fashion issues, while others can be improved with better parent selection.



Trithor one thing is for sure your Bel Royal is awesome. i would love to have one like that!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 9, 2014)

What a show!!


----------



## polyantha (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, if kolo is a species we should have left in the jungle, I don't want to know what ppl think about ooii. Nevertheless these species (and also supardii btw) are botanically interesting. And this is a very important thing for me and for many of you guys on ST, right?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 10, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Well, if kolo is a species we should have left in the jungle, I don't want to know what ppl think about ooii. Nevertheless these species (and also supardii btw) are botanically interesting. And this is a very important thing for me and for many of you guys on ST, right?



that's right


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 10, 2014)

Trithor said:


> while others can be improved with better parent selection.



Gary I think this is more the case with recent Bel R's blooming.
Mine is similar to yours

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33692&highlight=Royal


----------



## Trithor (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes Rick, I remember your Bel Royal post well (partly because I was looking at it the other evening again). I think these more recent BRs are great. I am very happy to have BR in my greenhouse, and will be posting pics of another clone in a week or so.


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Well, if kolo is a species we should have left in the jungle, I don't want to know what ppl think about ooii. Nevertheless these species (and also supardii btw) are botanically interesting. And this is a very important thing for me and for many of you guys on ST, right?



agree, and i do grow kolo. I actually put sanderianum in the same category. petals aside, sand does not have the most aesthetically pleasing flowers and is generally a poor hybridizer, but it is botanically interesting and very much worth growing (a blooming sand does have that "wow" factor though with the petals...) 

i grow supardii too...the plants i grew from flask are just about to start spiking i hope. i have never seen supardii flowers in person so i am super excited to witness them!


----------

